# Critter Nation same as All Living Things?



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Is this true?

http://ratropolis.blogspot.com/2015/02/sale-price-on-petsmarts-rebranded-dual.html

Petsmart sells the Midwest Dual Critter Nation rebranded as the All Living Things Multi-Level Small Animal Cage. They sell this cage in their stores. It is currently sale priced at $199.99, with 15% off if you buy online and choose "Pick Up In Stores," making it $169.99 plus tax.

Strychnynegirl on the Goosemoose forums called Midwest about this cage and they confirmed that it is manufactured by Midwest for Petsmart and is identical to the DCN and fully compatible with add-ons and such.

This is an incredible price for one of the best cages that you can buy for rats. It is possible that this is a President's Day Sale, in which case, the sale price may not last past tomorrow (Monday), so if you are in the market for a DCN and want to save some money, you may want to snap up this deal over the weekend. 

(NOTE IT IS NO LONGER ON SALE)


----------



## Nereid (May 8, 2013)

Yeah it's true. I bought it for sale on president's day and after tax it was like $185 with 'store pick up'.
It is exactly like the DCN and I love it.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes. I own the cage as well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks! The girls are getting bigger and their climbing skills have greatly improved so I think a new home is in their future.


----------

